# Silent fan mod for ps3?



## Cujo

Does anyone what size of fan the ps3 uses? Voltage and amps?

Any known replacement fans?

Thanks!


*Edit it's the *80gb* fat one.


----------



## DWJ

I have the fat model, and have had it apart for cleaning. I was struck by how HUGE the fan is.....finding a replacement might be tough. Not sure what the new slim models use.


----------



## Cujo

I think there's computer fans available up to at least 180mm diameter. Any larger and you'll have to cut slots in the outer casing...


----------



## DWJ

Mind you, I did not measure the one in mine, but I'd say that 180mm looked to be pretty close. 

The other thing I forgot to mention, was that it did not look like a standard computer case fan, IIRC. This may be different for the slim model as well, not sure which one you have.


----------



## Cujo

Me neither, apparently...

it's the first gen. fat 80gb euro spec machine. It has limited ps2 compability. I think US and Japaneese versions had full ps2 compability.


----------



## Ares

Sorry been away for awhile, the PS3 80GB uses software emulation for US, Japan, and Europe. There was a company Talismoon that was offering aftermarket fans but it doesn't anymore. Have you done any maintenance on the PS3 like cleaning the fan blades, changing thermal paste... etc? Here is a link on how to teardown the PS3 Fat and how to change your thermal paste also how loud does your fan get? If it's an issue with the fan itself you may want to check out e-bay to see if you can find a replacement fan, I believe the 80Gb uses a 17 blade fan which is 1.7A, the 15 blade and the 19 blade is 2.6A.

You can find the Whisper 19 blade replacement on Amazon for $40 at the moment this is what it looks like:

















The only way to know for sure what replacement you need you will have to open that bad boy up and count the blades to be sure.


----------



## Cujo

Thanks for the info!

I am actually trying to find out if there's any way to make it more silent than stock...onder:
(I don't like fan noise!)

I don't have any issues yet, but the warranty is long gone so I might as well open it and do a proper cleaning and check the thermal paste.

I guess I'll eventually have to crack it open and check the fan for myself. Any idea how much air the stock fan is supposed to move, and would it be possible to replace it with a generic computer fan?


----------



## Ares

I replaced the thermal paste on my 40GB which help with fan noise some and replaced the stock fan with the Whisper fan which helped a little more. As far as a complete replacement of the fan with another type it's possible but modification is required to get to fit in the case. A buddy of mine is using liquid cooling for his PS3 which is a mod I have thought about but just don't have the time to do it. I believe the stock 15 blade is 40-45 CFM vs 60CFM for the 19 blade.


----------



## Cujo

Thanks again.

Too bad i can't try it out now... My computer just crashed and I'll have to make a complete re-intall from scratch.


----------



## bgarcia17

Ares, was your ps3 getting noisier,or did you simply take some proactive steps to improve its reliability? What are your thoughts on being extremely proactive by having a ps3 reballed even before it shows signs of having serious thermal issues?


----------



## Ares

bgarcia17 said:


> Ares, was your ps3 getting noisier,or did you simply take some proactive steps to improve its reliability? What are your thoughts on being extremely proactive by having a ps3 reballed even before it shows signs of having serious thermal issues?



When I changed the paste I was having some issues with the fan reaching higher speeds due to temp. I'm a firm believer of being proactive when it comes to maintenance just as an example I do a complete teardown of the PS3 about every six months to remove dust build-up from the heatsink, fan blades and the slots of the power supply case. The way Sony goes about slapping paste on the chips is horrible that's why I recommend changing it as soon as the warranty expires.


----------



## leedslad

Hi, i have recieved a 40gb fatboy and the fan kicks up to ear shattering speed almost straight away. I have cleaned inside with IPA and cleaned+ changed thermal paste using a tiny amount of ac4 but fan is still really really loud.
I have just sent off for a new 17 fan blade to replace the 15 fan thats in to see if that helps. whilst buying the fan i noticed the 40gb fan casing only has 2 copper heat tubes on the heatsink whereas the 60gb has 5 copper tubes. Could this be why my fan runs full speed and do you know if the casing from the 60gb fits the 40gb or of some way to mod the heatsink.


----------



## Ares

Hello Leedslad and Welcome to HTS,

If your PS3 sounds like a hairdryer and the heat coming from the back is on the lukewarm side then there's something wrong, When you changed your thermal paste did you use an amount equivalent to the size of a pea or a grain of rice? No every PS3 case is unique to that specific model. The reason for the 60 using extra cooper tubes than the 40 is because the 60 produces way more heat than the 40.


----------



## leedslad

Its been a bit trial and error with the paste, firstly i applied all over thinly with a credit card and got overheat around 20mins, secondly i used a pea size amount and ran over 2hours before overheat then i used rice grain which overheat within 10 mins. Whichever method i used the fan runs on full and the system does not seem to get warm.


----------



## Ares

I just recently changed the paste on my 40GB (4 days ago) this is how I do it,

1) Apply a little paste just enough to haze the heatsink and work it around with a card or a finger covered with plastic film, bag, etc. If done right it should look like this










2) Apply a decent amount of thermal paste to both the Cell and RSX that resembles a pea dead center on both chips the pea should be about 5.0 -5.5mm in diameter for the Cell since it's usually the smaller of the two chips on 40GB models CECHG and CECHH, for the RSX I use 7.0-7.5mm diameter.










After doing this my fan speeds are within the normal range I'll go from idle up to level 2 which is pretty much where it will stay for most heavy gaming or doing folding @ home. Now if your going higher than that even after doing everything then there maybe a malfunction in that unit.

Does your PS3 sound like this.






*Do Not Attempt This It May Damage Your PS3*


----------



## leedslad

Hi, yes my ps3 fan hits test speed within minutes of turning it on and stays at that speed even if idle. I will try again with the thermal paste when i fit the new fan, would lapping make much difference?
If that does not solve it then i can only assume the on-board thermostat is the problem.


----------



## Ares

Lapping the heatsink and the chips will be time consuming and difficult considering that the chips are attached to the motherboard as for the heatsink I seen it done but it was done on the CECHH model since the heatsink are removable but it's still IMO not worth the added effort for a couple degrees drop.

Just taking the steps of applying new paste to the chips usually will bring excessive fan speeds under control and changing the 15 bladed fan for the 19 will aid in moving more air which is an added bonus. After you get the new fan and reapply the paste if this is still an issue then it's safe to assume that there maybe something wrong with that unit. Wait a minute I went an read your first post again and you mentioned a 17 blade fan AFAIK the Fats only have the 19 and 15 bladed fan, the Slims have 17, are you sure it's 17 and not 19?


----------



## leedslad

Says its a 17 blade fan that fits all fat models.

Will update as to wether it does when i fit it..or try to fit it...lol


----------



## Ares

I'm 99.9% sure that all Fat PS3's that were released to North America, UK, Ireland and Europe used either the 19 or 15 bladed fan. I believe the launch fat models for Asia might have had a 17 blade fan but I'm not to sure on that one.

If your PS3 model number ends in 03,01,or 04 (ex CECHH03) then it can only use the 19 or 15 bladed fan.


----------



## leedslad

Hi, the fan was actually an 18 blade fan, this fit the housing but i had to extend the cable as the wires were too short. fan still ran in hair dryer mode. I have also tried every version of applying thermal paste and best results are longer sessions running in hair dryer mode. I turn it off now when ive had enough of the noise rather than been forced to shutdown because of overheat.
Got a bit annoyed with it and drilled extra air holes which gave a different whine to the noise, might see if i can drill a few more and get it to play a nice soothing note...lol

Thanks for your suggestions and help but i think i just got a faulty unit.


----------

